# Log Arches



## Dave Boyt (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a question in another thread about log arches. Mine has been an outstanding investment, and has allowed me to easily bring in logs that my old 8N Ford can't budge otherwise. The arch lifts the end of the log off the ground, and the weight is supported by the axles on the arch. Where possible, I attach about 1/3 of the way back on the log, to take more weight off the hitch. The arch attaches to a ball hitch, though I often pull it with a short rope instead. For me, it is easiest to push the log arch in position with a ball hitch on the front of the tractor, then pull it out in reverse, or turn the tractor around and pull it forward, if I need a lower gear. I can also pull the arch to the tractor with a winch (in this mode, it is called a "fetching arch"-- not to be confused with a "fetching wench"). You can attach the log to the arch with a choker cable attached to a hand winch, but I generally use logging tongs. So far, it has held up well. Right now, I use a LogRite arch, but Norwood has one that looks interesting, and has a narrower footprint. Hud-Son also makes one. You can use a pair of log arches in tandem to lift the entire log clear off the ground, so it doesn't leave a rut, even in mud. Using the arch, even an ATV can move logs, and it is a lot easier on the clutch and drive train of whatever you use. On the down side, it can be a challenge to back the arch into place. Also, my arch maxes out at 30" diameter, and my Norwood mill can cut 34" diameter, so it sometimes takes a little trimming just to bring it in. So, even though the arch is a little awkward at times, I generally use it to bring logs out of the woods, and sometimes to move them around the mill yard.

Norwood's SkidMate. When you pull on the arch, the roller slides up the frame, lifting the front of the log off the ground. If the log starts to outrun you going downhill, the roller slides forward on the frame, and the log drags on the ground, acting like a brake. Very nice if you're using an ATV.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 27, 2012)

That's pretty neat.


I had a fetching wench once.......:yoyo:


----------



## qbilder (Sep 27, 2012)

I need one of those.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Sep 27, 2012)

dave that looks nice. i don't doubt that it's very handy. i have not one but two arches laying in the yard in various states of cobblery. just working on other projects right now, but sooner or later i'll have myself i nice fetching arch. before i started to build one i looked at logrite and they looked nice, but at 500 bucks i couldn't justify it!!

anyways nice setup


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm getting the rigging attached to mine, and then it'll be ready for paint.

I have a thread on it down in the firewood, heating, etc forum below this one.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Dave!!

Great info on a neat device.

I have lots of good trails through the property and I now have two running gears for bringing logs back to the yard but I do hate to drag the trees from where they fall to the running gear... I'll have to add this to my "wish list"!!!!<grin>

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Dave Boyt (Sep 28, 2012)

mikeb1079 said:


> dave that looks nice. i don't doubt that it's very handy. i have not one but two arches laying in the yard in various states of cobblery. just working on other projects right now, but sooner or later i'll have myself i nice fetching arch. before i started to build one i looked at logrite and they looked nice, but at 500 bucks i couldn't justify it!!
> 
> anyways nice setup



I've seen a lot of nice home-made arches, and there are plans available. Even though I've got welding equipment, I figured that in the time it would take to build one, I could cut enough lumber to buy one that was welded professionally. Hope you post photos of your arches. I need a bigger one!


----------



## qbilder (Sep 28, 2012)

The sliding rig is what I like. 90% of the terrain I cut on is ridge tops & steep slopes. Being able to use an arch to drag logs down hill without pummeling over me is an that attracts me.


----------



## hamish (Sep 28, 2012)

The main downfall of the Skidmate it that you cannot use two in tandem to get the log right off the ground, but the darn near self loading as a huge asset. Have the older version, intrigued to know why they changed it, gotta be a reason.


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 28, 2012)

You can still drag with the other arches, you just have to leave them lower or hook them closer to the front. Unlike that one, you still have the option to lift the whole log and not scratch up your top soil.


----------



## hamish (Sep 28, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> You can still drag with the other arches, you just have to leave them lower or hook them closer to the front. Unlike that one, you still have the option to lift the whole log and not scratch up your top soil.



Thats why I made another arch to suit my needs, the skidmate with its angled attachment point to the towing rig doesnt give enough clearance when used as a tag along, yet regardless is a great tool, just need one that goes out at night and bring the lgs to the mill before I wake up!


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 29, 2012)

Self fetching arch - sign me up! hahaha

I wanted the option of hauling in summer/spring when the ground would be trashed skidding, so I went with the full lift design knowing that I could drag a tail if the log started giving me trouble.


----------



## qbilder (Sep 29, 2012)

Some of the logs I want, I can't get get simply because of the safety hazard involved with getting it from a ridge top down a very steep hill. It's heavily wooded properties and virtually no flat ground except the valley floor. There are trails but they are narrow & often obstructed with limbs, blow overs, root systems, etc. Does anybody see any issues with using this arch in such terrain? Is the low clearance going to be a problem? Will it's low weight limit equate to low durability? Just by default, any arch I use will take some abuse from the terrain. I'm just wondering if this one will handle it. For $580, the price is very tempting. Anybody have thoughts?


----------



## Dave Boyt (Oct 9, 2012)

A lot depends on how steep the hill is. The log will have a tendency to twist and roll when pulling it downhill, which can be extremely dangerous. Lift the log from the end so that the back end drags behind it. Weight is important. A light tractor or ATV could turn over before you have time to react. Use a rope or pivot instead of the trailer hitch so that the arch won't tip the tractor over when it rolls. You might consider a winch and haulback line. The haulback would let you pull the arch up the hill and act as a safety moving it downhill. Go straight down the hill to help keep the log straight and avoid tipping. Start out with lighter logs to get a feel for it. Go slow and be careful!


----------



## mad murdock (Oct 9, 2012)

That is a nice looking arch. Mine don't look quite as pretty, it is permanently attached to the skidder If all I had was a tractor, I would have something like that though.


----------

